# Cape Coral Homes/Boat Ramps...



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm looking to purchase a house in the Cape Coral Area of Florida. I'm planning on trailering my skiff, so I don't really need a house with gulf access. I'm into flats, shallow water fishing, spin and flyfishing. Can anyone give me some ideas to where I should be looking to purchase a home. A good location to boat ramps and different fishing locations. A appreciate any help and thankyou for your time.....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't' tell you much, but I was looking to rent a house for a few weeks there with my skiff. Places are cheap and pentiful compared to areas around there, but there's a reason. The advice I got from several local sources was to look elsewhere. Between the long idle zones and open water with boat traffic I was advised to trailer my skiff, the available areas would be maybe 20-40 minutes away.

There are a lot of other areas around there that are better suited to skiff life, not sure if you are tied to Cape coral or not.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Look up Pineland Marina, and Matlacha Park. Those are the two more commonly used ramps on Pine Island.

I usually shoot out of Pineland most of the time because its about a 10 minute run through Boca Grande to the beaches during season. In the winter, I can catch tailers 5 minutes from the ramp.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Ramp just past pine island on burnt church road in cape coral. Never too crowded. Also that area is the nicer side of Cape Coral so plenty of housing options.

Where are you moving from? (Law of averages says somewhere in the Midwest)


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The population of Lee Co. is over 700,000. Most residents are retired and own boats. It's crowded and over fished. Look elsewhere.


----------



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dawhoo said:


> Ramp just past pine island on burnt church road in cape coral. Never too crowded. Also that area is the nicer side of Cape Coral so plenty of housing options.
> 
> Where are you moving from? (Law of averages says somewhere in the Midwest)


After working 25 years for the Government I'm getting ready to retire in about 13 months. We're looking for a house in the CC or Punta Gorda area. We're from NJ. Thanks for your help. I appreciate it....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You might want to explore the Englewood/Port Charlotte area. Great access to Myakka River, Peace River, and tons of protected flats all around by the intracoastal.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

It is getting very crowded, that being said I still have not found anyplace else in the state other than the 10,000 islands and the keys that can compare to the diversity of fishing that is offered here. I have lived in Cape Coral since 1985, if I were you I would be looking for a home on Pine Island, there are a few communities with their own boat ramps. If you buy in the Cape, buy in area that is already established with nice homes, or surrounded by waterfront homes, we have some areas that are really getting run down. Waterfront homes in your neighborhood will help keep the property values up. Pineland Marina has a nice boat ramp, they just raised their price to $20 per launch. I think it is just a matter of time before Pineland starts selling dry storage slips makes that a private boat club. We don't have enough boat ramps in Lee County and it is just going to get worse. I pretty much only fish on the weekdays anymore, on the weekends if you want to use the public ramp at Matlacha or the old Co-op you better be there by 8:30 or it is full. A couple months ago I read that Cape Coral is the fastest growing city in the US, the crowds and Lake O discharges may run me out of town one day, but not quite yet.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

It's incredible how crowded Florida is now. I've watched it change so much since my creation. Good thing I still have my escape in the 'Glades (for now).


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> The population of Lee Co. is over 700,000. Most residents are retired and own boats. It's crowded and over fished. Look elsewhere.


OTOH, Dixie Co. has a population of about 16,000 and has over 40 boat ramps along the coast or the Suwannee River. There are great fishing communities at Suwannee, Horseshoe Beach, and Steinhatchee. Nice homes available too.

https://www.zillow.com/steinhatchee-fl/
https://www.zillow.com/ssuwannee-fl/
https://www.zillow.com/horseshoebeach-fl/


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> It's incredible how crowded Florida is now. I've watched it change so much since my creation. Good thing I still have my escape in the 'Glades (for now).


Don't speak to soon, northern retirees will be aiming for proximity to the glades soon enough when they buy up all the rest.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> Don't speak to soon, northern retirees will be aiming for proximity to the glades soon enough when they buy up all the rest.


You're probably right. Snowbirds are coming down earlier and leaving later. They're adapting to the heat... another 15 years and they'll adapt to mosquitos. Haha, I love how I'm talking about yankees like they're some kind of other species.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> OTOH, Dixie Co. has a population of about 16,000 and has over 40 boat ramps along the coast or the Suwannee River. There are great fishing communities at Suwannee, Horseshoe Beach, and Steinhatchee. Nice homes available too.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/steinhatchee-fl/
> https://www.zillow.com/ssuwannee-fl/
> https://www.zillow.com/horseshoebeach-fl/


Shhhhh....lol


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> OTOH, Dixie Co. has a population of about 16,000 and has over 40 boat ramps along the coast or the Suwannee River. There are great fishing communities at Suwannee, Horseshoe Beach, and Steinhatchee. Nice homes available too.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/steinhatchee-fl/
> https://www.zillow.com/ssuwannee-fl/
> https://www.zillow.com/horseshoebeach-fl/


That's where I am headed when my kids are out of the house. Cape Coral use to be great and is just ok now. I
live in a good area only 3 miles from the Matlacha ramp but I know it's not going to be long before this place is too crowded to enjoy.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> The population of Lee Co. is over 700,000. Most residents are retired and own boats. It's crowded and over fished. Look elsewhere.


Tell me about it been here since 67 and I am close to cutting bait and running elsewhere it's way too overpopulation and that senses is right on about the population and don't get me started on the road infrastructure that's a whole different issue you want to fish in the summer better get up early ramps fill up fast.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> Don't speak to soon, northern retirees will be aiming for proximity to the glades soon enough when they buy up all the rest.


They already do in the 10,000 islands i remember back in the 90s down there you hardly ever saw a boat now it looks like a boat parade.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> They already do in the 10,000 islands i remember back in the 90s down there you hardly ever saw a boat now it looks like a boat parade.


I camped at Flamingo and didn't realize it was a holiday weekend (Presidents Day) a couple of weeks ago. We got to the ramp at about 7am and the parking lot was almost full!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> OTOH, Dixie Co. has a population of about 16,000 and has over 40 boat ramps along the coast or the Suwannee River. There are great fishing communities at Suwannee, Horseshoe Beach, and Steinhatchee. Nice homes available too.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/steinhatchee-fl/
> https://www.zillow.com/ssuwannee-fl/
> https://www.zillow.com/horseshoebeach-fl/


SHHHHHHHH!


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Yes, there are a lot of people here in SWFL but if you can pick your days you will find it's lovely and relaxing, I do a lot of backcountry and I rarely see anyone, just the birds and occasional kayaker. 

https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sa...37408,-82.111903_rect/12_zm/1_fr/?view=public
We are renting this starting April 1st and asking $3,250 and may sell if we think Kansas City where we are moving is going to be a longer adventure than 2 years.









We love NW Cape Coral, it is the budget area to get a home or rent and you have quicker access to better fishing than anyone in south Cape, Fort Myers, Naples etc. We are on the spreader and with my kayak I am in areas you can only get to by kayak in 20 minute paddle (Thirsting Lake). By boat I'm in unreal backcountry (juvi tarpon areas) in 30 minutes. On any tide over .25 I am able to run the mosquito canal through Matalacha preserve to charlotte harbor in 35 minutes. All along that 35 minutes you are in some of the snookiest, neatest backcountry fishing spots I've seen outside of 10k and glades.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

I don't care where you are, it takes a lot to beat this. Took this with the drone last week. Picture shows wazee lake in the foreground, thirsting lake to the left and cypress lake center right, beyond that is buzzards bay, matlacha pass, pine island and finally pine island sound. This was taken right above my house off Old Burnt Store rd.


----------

